# Vixie-cron com problema - [ RESOLVIDO ]

## dangsantos

Estou agendando algumas tarefas no meu cron utilizando o comando /usr/bin/crontab -e. Logo após terninar de agendar o meu vixie-cron simplemente não faz nada quando da a hora de executar o comando. Alguem sabe alguma solução para isso.

Obrigado,

Daniel G Santos

----------

## eljsl

Olá!

Sem informar o que está executando e como está seu arquivo de configuração, fica dificil ajudar... Mas pode ser:

- Problema de permissões

- path do aplicativo não sendo encontrado

- ...

Tente executar um simples touch ARQUIVO.tmp   em seu diretório $HOME e veja se foi criado o arquivo.

Att.

 Jackson Lopes

----------

## dangsantos

Caro Jackson,

  Realizei o teste adicionando ao contrab -e o comando "touch /home/daniel/ola.txt" e simplemente o arquivo ola.txt não foi criado. Então verifiquei o arquivo /var/log/messages que me deu a seguinte informação abaixo.

Jul 18 15:02:20 katana cron[7497]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul 18 15:03:01 katana cron[7541]: (root) CMD (root touch /home/danielsantos/ola.txt)

Jul 18 15:03:01 katana cron[7540]: (root) MAIL (mailed 33 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 )

Daniel

----------

## eljsl

Olá!

A sintaxe em seu arquivo contrab está ok ?

Tente seguir: 

http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/guia/intermediario/ch-manut.htm#s-manut-cron

Caso não consiga, informe!

Att.

 Jackson Lopes

----------

## dangsantos

Caro Jackson,

  Realizei o teste como esta no exemplo do site do foca, ficando da seguinte forma "05 10 19 7 * root touch /home/danielsantos/ola.txt". Mas mesmo assim não aconteceu nada, o cron mostrou a mesma mensagem de log que coloquei no post anterior.

Obrigado,

Daniel

----------

## eljsl

Olá!

 Procure por a mensagem (email)  que o vixie-cron tenta enviar ao usuário configurado anteriormente  para assim identificar o problema. Se necessário, configure um servidor de email local para isso. 

 A mensagem é algo parecido, como visualizo no código do aplicativo neste momento :

                        ...

                                fprintf(mail, "From: root (Cron Daemon)\n");

                                fprintf(mail, "To: %s\n", mailto);

                                fprintf(mail, "Subject: Cron <%s@%s> %s\n",

                                        usernm, first_word(hostname, "."),

                                        e->cmd);

                        ..

 Att.

 Jackson Lopes

----------

## dangsantos

Caro Jackson,

   Como não consegui configurar um serviço de e-mail no gentoo eu preferi instala-lo novamente e desta vez mesmo fazendo os mesmos passos da instalação anterior deu tudo certo. O Vixie-cron está funcionando corretamente.

Desde já agradeço sua ajuda,

DanielGSantos

----------

